# Trophy Hunter Definition?



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

In light of hearing several people state that it is the Trophy Hunter or Trophy Hunting crowd, that is the reason why our Big Game hunting here in Utah is so bad.
I'd like to know what your definition of a Trophy Hunter is?
I have my own definition and will share soon enough.
BTW, I don't consider myself a Trophy Hunter under my own definition.:mrgreen:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Any animal can be a trophy depending on who is doing the shooting. 

In my book it is one larger than the largest one that I have shot. 

It is funny when there are people that say that the "trophy" hunter is bad for hunting. Granted they may be taking out the larger bucks and bulls but doesn't the spike bull or buck have the same genes in his system that the largest buck or bull has as long as they were sired by the same gene line? 

My problem is the hunter that is going out and shooting the first buck that they see and then complaining that there are no big bucks anymore. Don't they realize that the small bucks and bulls need to grow up to become big ones?


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

I think it is anyone who shoots a bigger animal than me.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Critter said:


> Any animal can be a trophy depending on who is doing the shooting.
> 
> In my book it is one larger than the largest one that I have shot.
> 
> ...


You never answered the question.:mrgreen:
I don't want to hear people saying what is right or wrong with Trophy Hunters but just a simple definition.
Critter, if a guy says to you... that guy over there is the best Trophy Hunter I know. 
What does that mean to you?


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Idratherbehunting said:


> I think it is anyone who shoots a bigger animal than me.


So are you saying that 99% of all hunters are Trophy Hunters?;-)


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't think there is a definition. or any beef with trophy hunters. The problem lies when a certain group of hunters want to limit opportunity so they have a better chance at a trophy. It's funny because a lot of these hunters are older and enjoyed tons of opportunity and now that they had their fill they want to limit others cause they want bigger animals.. I bet the younger version of these hunters would kick their older version in arse for being a selfish hypocrite.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Good Luck!
What is a trophy?
What is hunting?
Now combine the two. Different strokes for different folks for sure.
But in this forum my best guess is someone who wants to take something from a lot of people and give it to a few. 
Nice way to -O|o-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> You never answered the question.:mrgreen:
> I don't want to hear people saying what is right or wrong with Trophy Hunters but just a simple definition.
> Critter, if a guy says to you... that guy over there is the best Trophy Hunter I know.
> What does that mean to you?


Critter said:_*
Any animal can be a trophy depending on who is doing the shooting.

In my book it is one larger than the largest one that I have shot. *

It is funny when there are people that say that the "trophy" hunter is bad for hunting. Granted they may be taking out the larger bucks and bulls but doesn't the spike bull or buck have the same genes in his system that the largest buck or bull has as long as they were sired by the same gene line?

My problem is the hunter that is going out and shooting the first buck that they see and then complaining that there are no big bucks anymore. Don't they realize that the small bucks and bulls need to grow up to become big ones? _

Call me crazy but I would think the comments in *red* answered your question.

Is there something wrong with your computer screen? cell phone screen? Maybe you need glasses, or increasing the font size might help.

.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Critter said:_*
> Any animal can be a trophy depending on who is doing the shooting.
> 
> In my book it is one larger than the largest one that I have shot. *
> ...


Goob, yes, I think you are crazy on this one.-O,-
It sure seems to me that he was defining a Trophy "animal", not a Trophy "hunter".;-)


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I would consider a trophy hunter to be any hunter over 6'5". You rarely see them these days. They don't taste as good as the smaller hunters but make a more impressive mount!

As a serious answer, I consider a trophy hunter to be anyone who bases the whole reason, value, or success of a hunt on inches. Size is the #1 priority.-----SS


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Go big or go home!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> Go big or go home!


That's all you have to add?
Lee,
you are one of those who have specifically called out Trophy Hunters as being a problem.
What is your definition of a Trophy Hunter?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

An ambiguous question will get an ambiguous answer: 

A trophy hunter is anyone looking to outdo their personal best whether in their own eyes or the crowd they run with.

A trophy is the one with memories you don't want to forget.

A (hunting) trophy is the first one of something you've taken.

A trophy for me may certainly not be a trophy for someone else.

A trophy hunter is someone who goes to yard sales and flea markets looking for figurines or shapes made of cheap plastic with cheap gold coloring.

Although I don't bank my hunt on taking the largest, I think that since this (and hunting management for what its worth) has become so popular, "trophy" quality has increased because of the popularity to let the little guy walk.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

I'd define a trophy hunter as someone who goes into a hunt with a standard based off of a measurement.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

High Desert Elk said:


> An ambiguous question will get an ambiguous answer:


+1.

IMO, all of the provided answers so far are probably accurate, based on perspective. I suppose I was a trophy hunter on my last hunt because I let walk about 6-7 small yearling bucks before harvesting a modestly larger (but by no means, exceptional) one.

It does seem like you are after something specific relating to management, so I'll give it a stab.

"A trophy hunter, for management purposes, is someone who prefers to draw/participate in hunts that offer an outsized ratio of bucks and big bucks in the population and a minimum of competition/pressure. He is willing to miss several seasons hunting to draw such a premium tag. To increase his options and opportunities for such hunts, he/she pushes for as many units as possible to be managed for a maximum of large buck population and a minimum of pressure. (ie, current LE style units)"

How did I do?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> That's all you have to add?
> Lee,
> you are one of those who have specifically called out Trophy Hunters as being a problem.
> What is your definition of a Trophy Hunter?


Why don't you give us your definition since everyone else's isn't good enough.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Trophy Hunter: The guy who packs out the antlers before the meat.


-DallanC


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Why don't you give us your definition since everyone else's isn't good enough.


Where did I ever say that "everyone's" answers are not good enough.
The only person I expected a better answer from was Lee.
Good hell, he's the president of the only org. that I'm a current member of and I have seen him point fingers at the trophy hunting crowd all too often. 
Maybe he'll revoke my membership after this debate.:shock:

My definition of a Trophy Hunter is .... someone who is hunting for something better than the average animal taken, while not too concerned about the meat and will usually give it away. Someone that typically uses a guide service on most if not all of their hunts.
This type of hunter will most likely get all of these animals mounted, stuffed or taxidermy work done on all their animals, for all to see.
That's my definition.
I don't think those type of hunters are ruining my way of hunting at all.
That's my take.
How about yours Mary!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Ooops, I meant Marty.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Here is my trophy, I smile every time I take a bite of sirloin. A lot of people wouldn't even consider shooting an elk where it was taken, so to me this makes it a trophy, plus it was my first elk. Next one will be bigger, same place and without a guide. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

If you use the measuring tape before the gutting knife.........you might be a trophy hunter.------SS


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

A trophy hunter is selective about the animals he kills.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

ridgetop said:


> That's all you have to add?
> Lee,
> you are one of those who have specifically called out Trophy Hunters as being a problem.
> What is your definition of a Trophy Hunter?


 What I posted IS my definition of a trophy hunter! In less poetic terms, it's someone who's willing to eat tag soup solely because he/she doesn't find one big enough.

(FWIW, I'm more than willing to respond to your other observation, which I think you misunderstood, but on another thread, not this one.)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> Goob, yes, I think you are crazy on this one.-O,-
> It sure seems to me that he was defining a Trophy "animal", not a Trophy "hunter".;-)


All of this reminds me of something the great Richard Nixon once said. and I quote, verbatim:

"I don't think you quite understand that what you believe I may have meant isn't what you think I said."



.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Hunts for the wall first, table second. 

...what if one hunts for both simultaneously?


----------



## High Desert (Sep 25, 2007)

Listed below are excerpts from _African Game Trails__─__An Account of the African Wanderings of an American Hunter-Naturalist_ by Theodore Roosevelt, first published in 1910.

There are to be found among most kinds of horn-bearing animals individuals with horns of wholly exceptional size, just as among all nations there are individuals of wholly exceptional height. But a comparison of these wholly exceptional horns, although it has a certain value, is, scientifically, much like a comparison of the giants of different nations. A good head is of course better than a poor one; and a special effort to secure an exceptional head is sportsmanlike and proper. But to let the desire for "record" heads, to the exclusion of all else, become a craze, is absurd. The making of such a collection is in itself not only proper but meritorious; all I object to is the loss of all sense of proportion in connection therewith.

We were on hunting grounds practically as good as any that have ever existed; but we did not kill a tenth, nor a hundredth part of what we might have killed had we been willing. The mere size of the bag indicates little as to a man's prowess as a hunter, and almost nothing as to the interest or value of his achievement.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

A trophy hunter is someone who will tell you how much an animal "scores" before it is even dead....he is always referring to B&C or Pope and Young when talking about his quarry!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

My trophies aren't measured in inches. It's about the experience and memories.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

berrysblaster said:


> I'd define a trophy hunter as someone who goes into a hunt with a standard based off of a measurement.


This exactly. I think any hunter that heads into the woods and while glassing sees a buck and is mentally calculating the score and passing on the animal cause they don't score high enough to a predetermined score is a trophy hunter. I don't think that is bad unless it is being used to limit the opportunities for other hunters or is being used to drive legislation that affects a hunter who couldn't care less or has never scored an animal of theirs.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> My trophies aren't measured in inches. It's about the experience and memories.


This is how I feel and the ones I have mounted help me relive those experiences and memories, and I display them not to brag or show off but to share them with others that might enjoy them.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

bowgy said:


> This is how I feel and the ones I have mounted help me relive those experiences and memories, and I display them not to brag or show off but to share them with others that might enjoy them.


Couldn't agree more. Mine are the same.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> My definition of a Trophy Hunter is .... someone who is hunting for something better than the average animal taken, while not too concerned about the meat and will usually give it away. (agree) Someone that typically uses a guide service on most if not all of their hunts. (disagree, I don't think this describes all or even most trophy hunters)
> This type of hunter will most likely get all of these animals mounted, stuffed or taxidermy work done on all their animals, for all to see. (disagree, I think all hunters do this, maybe their motivations differ for mounting though)
> That's my definition.
> I don't think those type of hunters are ruining my way of hunting at all.
> ...


I'll also add that defination...

* Always refers to "score" when talking about an animal.

* Often post pictures on the internet or submit their stories to magazines.

* Spend hours in preseason scouting and use trail cameras.

* Get way off the beaten path and into some hellish drainages and canyons to find deer that others may not be aware of.

I meet some but not all of these points and would consider myself a trophy hunter. However, I also believe that this is my preferred method and it currerntly provides me with the most amount of satisfaction. I recognize not everyone hunts or enjoys hunting the same way I do, nor should their preferences be hampered to ensure my method is protected.

No, trophy hunting is not destroying our heritage.

Our heritage is being destroyed by those who selfishly or ignorantly demand that everyone share their values and methods. Those that insist that others desires be sacrificed to ensure that no deer or elk get killed before reaching its maximum genetic potential. Many of these individuals are trophy hunters, many derive their livelyhood from the hunting industry and many gain political power and influence by the promotion of this agenda.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Trophy Hunter: One who hunts for trophies.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

NHS said:


> Trophy Hunter: One who hunts for trophies.


You just described old ladies at garage sales fighting over bowling trophies... :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> What I posted IS my definition of a trophy hunter! In less poetic terms, it's someone who's willing to eat tag soup solely because he/she doesn't find one big enough.
> 
> (FWIW, I'm more than willing to respond to your other observation, which I think you misunderstood, but on another thread, not this one.)


I respect that but the next time you start pointing fingers and stating that the trophy hunters are the ones causing the problems with hunters staying home and comparing them to peta. Remember, your casting an awful big net over a large percentage of the hunters out there with your definition.

I know I'm a trophy hunter in yours and many others on this forum eyes and that's fine by me.
I am not for cutting tags on any unit in the state right now. 
If they do, I'll be as upset about it as you.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I agree with most of what was said above in regards to definition. Is it possible to be both a trophy hunter and not a trophy hunter at the same time? 

I will readily admit that on my Pauns rifle tag I was trophy hunting. I was hoping for the biggest buck on the mountain and was wishing for a huge score. Honest to goodness, I was absolutely trophy hunting! I wanted it so badly that I held out all the way until 745am opening morning to kill a buck that didn't even score 175 when taped. It did stretch the tape at 34 inches wide on the dot, and I confess the tape measure confirmed that width before a knife made a single cut. That deer is on my wall, and I'm very pleased with the result. 

All that said, the next biggest deer I've killed is a 2-pt and I'll kill another one next year on the general rifle if I can. I absolutely will not hold out for a 'big' deer come October. I also would love to have and fill a cow elk tag every year to fill the freezer. For 95% of the hunting I've done in my life, inches or scores haven't mattered in the least. So I can't really be classified as a trophy hunter on those tags. 

Flip the coin again, I have 17 elk points. When I draw that tag I will absolutely put the trophy hunter hat back on, and I won't feel sorry for doing so. I'll get to hunt LE units so infrequently in my life that I will absolutely work to kill the biggest animal possible...if I can hold out beyond 8am opening morning, I guess.


----------



## provider (Jan 17, 2011)

Ridgetop,

Lee's "Go home or go big" speaks volumes with a few words. It embodies the attitude of a "trophy hunter". 

Trophy Hunter: Can't think past antlers; Meat is an afterthought, a bother, and some trophy hunters consider deer meat to be garbage. 

On a political front, a trophy hunter does all he can to cut general opportunities so he will have a better chance at killing a big set of antlers.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

provider said:


> Ridgetop,
> 
> Lee's "Go home or go big" speaks volumes with a few words. It embodies the attitude of a "trophy hunter".
> 
> ...


I personally haven't hunted deer because we aren't too crazy about the taste, and you can't eat antlers so why bother? I was raised to only kill what you fully intent to eat, not everyone else thinks this way though. I have no issue with trophy hunters though, they tend to spend a bit more to support the hobby even if they end up eating tag soup in the end.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

My idea of a trophy these days is shot with my camera.Mind you Ive not always been this way,But on the hoof is neater for me now,than dead.No critisisim,thats just me.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

All hunters are trophy hunters. It comes down to what each individual considers a trophy. 

Some desire horns. 

Some desire meat. 

Some desire a good time. 

Some desire quality family time. 

Some desire a good pursuit. 

At the end of the day, it is all personal preference.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> All hunters are trophy hunters. It comes down to what each individual considers a trophy.
> 
> Some desire horns.
> 
> ...


How about all the above?

Wow, I sneaked in on top of page also


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Critter said:


> How about all the above?


You can always have your cake and eat it too.

:mrgreen:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> All hunters are trophy hunters. It comes down to what each individual considers a trophy.
> 
> Some desire horns.
> 
> ...


Good post. I tend to bounce between each example. Sometimes I won't settle for anything but a big rack. Sometimes I'm out for meat. Sometimes it's all about family. Last year I had one more week to hunt bear but it was my son's last day so I shot a bear with my rifle and my son by my side. I wouldn't have traded that hunt with my son for a world record solo hunt with my longbow. That, my friends, was a trophy hunt!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh my heck, I guess I am a trophy hunter according to most peoples definition.
So is a big percentage of the hunters out there.
I found it interesting that most people relate trophy hunting specifically to deer or maybe elk hunting. No other species were mentioned.
Every time I see or hear someone say how it's the trophy hunter that is the cause of why people are staying home. I can assume it's most of us, that are responsible.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Actually, deer is the only animal that I'm selective about putting a tag on. Everything else, I usually take the first opportunity I get to harvest.
Except my Bighorn Sheep hunt but since that was a OIL, I was going to ride that hunt out as long as I could.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> My idea of a trophy these days is shot with my camera.Mind you Ive not always been this way,But on the hoof is neater for me now,than dead.No critisisim,thats just me.


I know all to well. That's why I scout so much. So I can film as much as I can and then share with those who care to see.
I just love being out in the field watching animals all calm before they're running for their lives after the hunt starts.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For 90% of my deer hunts I am a trophy hunter. I don't need the meat and I also throw rocks at the smaller bucks that I come across that can be shot from a road. I have also eaten more tag soup in the last 25-30 years than most hunters ever will. One of my advantages to this is that I have a LL and a resident of another state where I also trophy hunt unless I want a nice eating 2-3 year old buck to go into my freezer. 

I still don't understand where some say that it is the trophy hunter that is the cause of the deer demise or why people are staying home. I know a lot of hunters that gave up hunting back when they went to a draw, and then others that quit when it went to separate units. But then those were the type of hunters that would stay in camp or in the truck and protect the beer cooler all day and then complain that there was no fire wood to put on the fire that night. 

It also might seam strange that the ones that I hunt with now in Utah could care less if they draw a tag or not. They are out camping on the hunt with me and those that do draw a tag just for the simple reason that they enjoy getting out during the fall time of the year. There have been times that we have had 8 or 9 people in camp that don't have tags and only one or two hunters that do have tags, now these folks are the true hunters.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Critter said:


> For 90% of my deer hunts I am a trophy hunter. I don't need the meat and I also throw rocks at the smaller bucks that I come across that can be shot from a road. I have also eaten more tag soup in the last 25-30 years than most hunters ever will. One of my advantages to this is that I have a LL and a resident of another state where I also trophy hunt unless I want a nice eating 2-3 year old buck to go into my freezer.
> 
> I still don't understand where some say that it is the trophy hunter that is the cause of the deer demise or why people are staying home. I know a lot of hunters that gave up hunting back when they went to a draw, and then others that quit when it went to separate units. But then those were the type of hunters that would stay in camp or in the truck and protect the beer cooler all day and then complain that there was no fire wood to put on the fire that night.
> 
> It also might seam strange that the ones that I hunt with now in Utah could care less if they draw a tag or not. They are out camping on the hunt with me and those that do draw a tag just for the simple reason that they enjoy getting out during the fall time of the year. There have been times that we have had 8 or 9 people in camp that don't have tags and only one or two hunters that do have tags, now these folks are the true hunters.


I love camping and being outside in general, so I'm with you on being around a campfire with friends and the general experience.

As for the deer population, I would think human growth taking over their habitat has far greater impact than hunters ever will. I'm completely in favor of a growth cap for many reasons, lack of resources to support humans being the biggest.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

30-06-hunter said:


> .
> 
> As for the deer population, I would think human growth taking over their habitat has far greater impact than hunters ever will. I'm completely in favor of a growth cap for many reasons, lack of resources to support humans being the biggest.


I think that you need to relook at the human growth taking over the habitat. Take a look down south off of the beaten path. It doesn't look that much more different than it did 40 years ago once you get away from the population centers. Also look at the number of deer along the Wasatch Front, there are more there with more people.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> I think that you need to relook at the human growth taking over the habitat. Take a look down south off of the beaten path. It doesn't look that much more different than it did 40 years ago once you get away from the population centers. Also look at the number of deer along the Wasatch Front, there are more there with more people.


Nah, I'm blown away by the number of cabins being build all over the mountain areas, from Idaho to Arizona. Its not as dense as downtown SLC but you cant argue the encroachment isnt still ongoing.

-DallanC


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

ridgetop said:


> I respect that but the next time you start pointing fingers and stating that the trophy hunters are the ones causing the problems with hunters staying home and comparing them to peta. Remember, your casting an awful big net over a large percentage of the hunters out there with your definition.
> 
> I know I'm a trophy hunter in yours and many others on this forum eyes and that's fine by me.
> I am not for cutting tags on any unit in the state right now.
> If they do, I'll be as upset about it as you.


First, I'm not pointing fingers at people per se, but at a problem that some people are causing. Second, there certainly have been some posts comparing some hunters with PETA when it comes to reducing tags, but NONE of them are mine. I haven't and wouldn't do that. Third, your last sentence tells me you may still be a trophy hunter under my definition, but not part of the problem that concerns me. Fourth, I couldn't personally revoke your UWC membership, even if I wanted to, which I don't. Under the Utah State Code and our corporate structure, it would take a unanimous vote by the UWC Board of Directors or a majority vote of the members or an opt out by you to do that. And I hope you don't opt out either.

Now, back to my response to the issue at hand. Your post #4 tells us exactly what you wanted and that's the post I responded to with my definition of a trophy hunter which disappointed you. Now it seems you want what you said you didn't want in that post #4. So, let's see if this post also disappoints you.

It's true that I lumped in a lot of hunters with my definition, but, since you've assumed I'm pointing my fingers at ALL trophy hunters, you're also assuming I don't like trophy hunting and trophy hunters period! And you couldn't be more wrong! Some posters (#6, #15, #28, #29, #32, #37) have figured it out, but since many others haven't, let me be succinct in my response.

LEAVE THE BIG SCORE TROPHY HUNTING METHODS AND IDEALS WHERE THEY RIGHTFULLY BELONG, IN THE FIELD, WHERE HUNTERS CAN WORK AROUND THEM IF THEY CHOOSE TO AND KEEP THEM OUT OF THE RAC AND WILDLIFE BOARD SYSTEM WHERE THEY FORCE HUNTERS TO CHANGE THEIR CHOSEN METHODS AND IDEALS IN ORDER TO MAKE THE BIG SCORE TROPHY HUNTS MORE CONVENIENT!

I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> Actually, deer is the only animal that I'm selective about putting a tag on. Everything else, I usually take the first opportunity I get to harvest.
> Except my Bighorn Sheep hunt but since that was a OIL, I was going to ride that hunt out as long as I could.


OIL hunts don't count. Same as most LE hunts. They come so rarely you should get the biggest animal you can. GS I will shoot whatever walks in front of me.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

The only deer i've ever shot was a small 2 point. To me, that's a trophy.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> Now, back to my response to the issue at hand. Your post #4 tells us exactly what you wanted and that's the post I responded to with my definition of a trophy hunter which disappointed you. Now it seems you want what you said you didn't want in that post #4. So, let's see if this post also disappoints you.
> 
> LEAVE THE BIG SCORE TROPHY HUNTING METHODS AND IDEALS WHERE THEY RIGHTFULLY BELONG, IN THE FIELD, WHERE HUNTERS CAN WORK AROUND THEM IF THEY CHOOSE TO AND KEEP THEM OUT OF THE RAC AND WILDLIFE BOARD SYSTEM WHERE THEY FORCE HUNTERS TO CHANGE THEIR CHOSEN METHODS AND IDEALS IN ORDER TO MAKE THE BIG SCORE TROPHY HUNTS MORE CONVENIENT!
> 
> I'll just leave it at that.


Lee,
Since when has any thread on this forum stayed on track? lol
It may seem that I give you a hard time but in all honesty, I have a lot of respect for what you are trying to do.
That's why I became a member of your club.
I have a lot of respect for Ty, Kelly, Perry and other founding members.
Sometime I may just expect more out of you than you can offer.
I sometimes wished you didn't get so hung up and put out by the "Big Score" or "Big Antler" guys.
And I wished you could just focus on "all" your members wants and desires.

How about taking a stand on getting more OIL tags available to the hunters.
I would really hate to see you become another bitter, anger old man in which Gordy has become. -O,-
About the trophy hunter definition. 
There really isn't a good one that fits the description of most Utah hunters.


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

I won't say who is and isn't a trophy hunter but the ones I respect promote general season opportunity because they "trophy hunt" every year, not just every 10-15 when they draw a LE tag.

Trophy hunters I respect don't care what size of deer other hunters choose to shoot. These deer are not shot in the areas they hunt anyways. They also didn't wake up one day and decide to be a "trophy hunter", it was a process that started with having success on smaller animals so why deny someone else the same opportunity?

Trophy hunters I respect eat their kill and go to great lengths to pack out all the meat. I believe if you don't plan to eat your kill you are more tempted with all kinds of ethical and moral dilemmas.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

To me a trophy hunter is a person that looks down on some body for shooting a two point a spike. Also some body that wont shoot a buck unless he 30+ and a bull that 400+ inch. That to me is a trophy hunter. I dont care you are a trophy hunter because im not buying your linc and so on. But dont look at my in a bad way because I choose to shoot a two point buck or a spike elk.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When you purchase a general season license for deer in Utah and you head out into the hills you can shoot any legal buck that you are capable of shooting. 

But as I have said before, don't cry that there are no big deer no more while you have that 2 pt on your wheeler. If you want big deer you have to let the smaller ones live for a few more years. I also have a problem with any hunter leaving edible meat on the hill. I don't care if it is a buck, doe, cow, or bull and that is one thing that I have against the so called gutless method. I know hunters that do the gutless method and all they usually bring out is the backstraps and the hind quarters. I have come across both deer and elk where there is really more meat left than what they took out. They claim that shoulder meat is too tough and that rib meat is not good for anything other than burger and that they don't grind meat up for burger. 

I personally believe that Utah needs to do as Alaska has and require all edible meat be brought out before the head is brought out. A little law like this would go a long ways.


----------

